# Authentic Italian cookbook



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

What authentic Italian cookbooks does anyone recommend? I currently only have Trattoria Cooking by Biba Caggiano.
Thanks,
Chef BK


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Anything from Marcella Hazan or Giuliano Buggiali comes to mind. Can't go wrong with those two.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Great choice Jim. I ALWAYS turn to Marcella Hazan for my italian questions!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

If you can find a copy of Ada Boni's _Italian Regional Cooking_, get it! Very informative, very do-able.

Didn't we have a thread on this sometime recently?

Gee, no. I did a search and there's no specific thread. But if you do a search on "Italian AND cookbook" on this board, you will find lots of other good recommendations.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Here are som previous threads which recommend Italian cookbooks:

Thread 1

Thread 2

Thread 3

Thread 4

Thread 5

Always welcome any more recommendations of course!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I have Marcella Hazan's Essentials of Classice Italian Cooking 

Jodi


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...?threadid=7958


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Also, I read in the TV Guide that they will be releasing The Sopranos cookbook in the fall sometime!

Woo hoo!

Authentic? Maybe not, but fun anyway.


~~Shimmer~~


----------

